# ShiningBeam RC-C6 II - Impressions



## apontes (Sep 25, 2009)

My Romisen RC-C6 II finally arrived after more than one week delay due to a post strike. 

Having tried some cheap DX "zoom" lights before, I was quite eager to put my hands on this little one, since Romisen would be a step up in quality.

So, onto the light.

As expected, build quality is quite good. The light feels solid, with no wobbling between head and body. The switch - forward clicky - has a good feel to it. There is one o-ring at the tail, one at the lens and one in the bezel. 

The head is really firm on mine, so its impossible to zoom with just one hand. Even with two hands, it takes some effort, since the body tube has no knurling. I ended up loosening the tailcap a couple times trying to twist the head. On the bright side, it will stay where you set it until you decide otherwise.

It also works well with an RCR-123, even if the manufacturer doesn't recommend it. You even keep the two modes. :twothumbs That's nice: I can't conceive a flashlight not being able to take rechargeables these days.

Now the beam. Here is where I got disappointed. The Romisen was outshined by a cheap X2000 (1x18650) light from DX. When zoomed in (throw), the hotspot wasn't as tight nor as bright as the X2000's. Zoomed out (flood), the Romisen's beam went wider, giving more useful flood. The Romisen couldn't outthrow the X2000, even though it is equipped with a XR-E Q5 emitter, against the X2000's P4. Big letdown. :thumbsdow

I also found the body to be too short for my taste. I tend to prefer the general size of 1x18650 lights. But that's just me.

I'll try complement this with some pictures later on, since I'm writing this at night.


----------



## apontes (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

Reserved for pictures.

From left to right, X2000 3xAAA, C78 (1xAA), x2000 (1x18650), Romisen RC-C6 II, at full zoom.





Aprox 3ft (90cm) from the wall, ISO 250, 1/125, f/5.6


----------



## apontes (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

Beamshots added.


----------



## nickdolin (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

Thanks for the write-up, as a newb, I find it kinda neat/funny that the beams are the shape of the led, good pic!


----------



## Vesper (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

I ordered this light on a whim a month ago, and I have to say I really like it. The aspheric lens had me intrigued. It's very well built - the body and finish are perfect. I mainly use it adjusted to full flood - don't care about throw on a light this small so much. It's very useful and plenty bright enough on the single CR123 for daily tasks. It creates a big round floodlight with the lens unfocused. The beam focused is also kinda fun as shown in the above pic - practically like a laser pointer. More than worth the $20 to me as an EDC type light with awesome flood. I bought the brighter WC tint Cree XRE Q5 from shiningbeam.


----------



## Rexlion (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

That head will turn much easier if you get some lube down in there. Krytox seemed to do the job pretty well for mine.

I didn't care for the (lack of) length either, so mine's wearing a N3 tube and running 2-AAs.

Frankly, the light hasn't grown on me (other than growing longer, of course!). Nothing really wrong with it, but it doesn't get me excited. And zooming is easier with the DX push-pull design.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

Couple things to keep in mind...
Aspheric-lens designs are only going to emit those lumens that reach the backside of the lens. The lumens that spill onto the inside walls of the bezel are lost and never make it out the front. So designs that use a smaller aspheric lens are at a disadvantage (wasted Lumens). Just because the LED is a Q5, doesn't mean it will outshine a lesser flux-BIN. From the looks of the pictures on DX, the RC-C6 lens looks significantly smaller than the x2000-18650.

18650 cells are much more capable of delivering full ~1.4A to the XR-E... compared to a 16340. So the difference in cell type could be a limiting factor. 

Theres more to making a LOT of Lumens than the emitter flux BIN. Here is a ceiling bounce of an XR-E-Q2, in a home depot spotlight compared to a Malkoff M60. The Q2 is being direct driven off AA-NiMH cells, and only lasted ~1 month in this configuration. So, you can easily/cheaply direct drive an XR-E and easily get ~200+ Lumens out of it... if you drive it hard enough.


----------



## apontes (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



kramer5150 said:


> So designs that use a smaller aspheric lens are at a disadvantage (wasted Lumens). Just because the LED is a Q5, doesn't mean it will outshine a lesser flux-BIN. From the looks of the pictures on DX, the RC-C6 lens looks significantly smaller than the x2000-18650.



I hadn't considered that. Thanks for enlightening me. 




Rexlion said:


> Frankly, the light hasn't grown on me (other than growing longer, of course!). Nothing really wrong with it, but it doesn't get me excited. And zooming is easier with the DX push-pull design.



+1
A pity really, since I had high hopes for this one.


----------



## Rexlion (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

Actually I think the lenses are the same size, near as I can tell. If there's a difference it's only a millimeter or something.


----------



## zwerky (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

I also just got one of these and I have to say it's a great little light for 20 bucks! 

However, I do wish that it had a low/high setting instead of medium/high setting. I barely notice a difference between the medium and high. :thinking:


----------



## radu1976 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

There's no surprise that the RC-C6 II was clearly outhrown by the 18650 X2000 from DX.
Although both lights can use 3.7V cells the DX flashlight has a wider bezel and the focusing surface is larger , so it can provide a more focusable and narrower beam .


----------



## waddup (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



kramer5150 said:


>


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

Could someone tell me exactly where to put the O-ring that goes near the lens? Is it underneath the lens, around the lens, or above the lens? The one around the front retaining ring is not the one I'm asking about, it's the O-ring past that one. I can't seem to get mine air-tight again, and I think that O-ring is not right on mine now. Thanks.


----------



## taschenlampe (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



liketotallyrandom said:


> Could someone tell me exactly where to put the O-ring that goes near the lens? Is it underneath the lens, around the lens, or above the lens? ...


 



Above the lens – between lens and the copper colored retaining ring.

I have changed the one in my RC-C6 II with DX SKU 3458:










tl


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

OK. According to multiple people, that seems to be where it goes. However, mine is no longer sealed, even though it's there. I've tried re-seating it three times, and every time I take it apart, the o-ring looks OK, yet I'm not getting the sealing I did originally. Originally, when I zoomed the lens in or out, I would get inflation or deflation of the switch boot, indicating a good seal. Now it doesn't do that. Nothing else has changed, so far as I am aware.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



apontes said:


> Reserved for pictures.
> 
> From left to right, X2000 3xAAA, C78 (1xAA), x2000 (1x18650), Romisen RC-C6 II, at full zoom.
> 
> ...



All the money spent on those you could have gotten an A9 or DBS with a aspheric head.


----------



## taschenlampe (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



liketotallyrandom said:


> OK. According to multiple people, that seems to be where it goes. However, mine is no longer sealed, even though it's there. I've tried re-seating it three times, and every time I take it apart, the o-ring looks OK, yet I'm not getting the sealing I did originally. Originally, when I zoomed the lens in or out, I would get inflation or deflation of the switch boot, indicating a good seal. Now it doesn't do that. Nothing else has changed, so far as I am aware.


 

Try to unscrew (raise) the aluminium ring in witch the lens is sitting (the part in the middle 
of the exploded view picture in this post) a little bit.

If this ring is sitting to deep in the head the retaining ring is not able to apply pressure 
to the o-ring.

tl


----------



## taschenlampe (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



Painful Chafe said:


> All the money spent on those you could have gotten an A9 or DBS with a aspheric head.


 

I don’t think an A9 or DBS with Aspheric head would fit my hand or pocket 
like this little baby… 













tl


----------



## nutzz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

Thanks for the write up.
Ive been thinking about 1 of these the R2 version for a while.


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



taschenlampe said:


> Try to unscrew (raise) the aluminium ring in witch the lens is sitting (the part in the middle
> of the exploded view picture in this post) a little bit.
> 
> If this ring is sitting to deep in the head the retaining ring is not able to apply pressure
> ...



Good observation. I tried it just now, and unfortunately that was not the problem. Perhaps I damaged an o-ring somewhere and just can't see it.


----------



## apontes (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



Painful Chafe said:


> All the money spent on those you could have gotten an A9 or DBS with a aspheric head.



Which is a fixed aspheric, not a flood-to-throw.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



apontes said:


> Which is a fixed aspheric, not a flood-to-throw.




10-4 
I also had no idea how small this little thing is.
Kind of a cool little light.


----------



## stevep0000 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

Does the Romisen RC-C6 R2 have any thing on it to distinguish it from the original RC-C6 ?


----------



## kwalker (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

I'm curious about the description of this light as RC-C6 II vs the DX site displaying as RC-C6 (without the II) I suppose there is a version I and now a version II? Version I is listed as 90 lumens. What is the difference and if ordered today would I get the version II?
thx


----------



## Trident1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I got the II version WW)from shiningbeam. It has a high and medium (not much different from high). I grab this over my more expensive lights a lot - very small, bright, and long spot or big flood. When a neutral XP-G comes out and into this light:thumbsup:


----------



## apontes (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



kwalker said:


> I'm curious about the description of this light as RC-C6 II vs the DX site displaying as RC-C6 (without the II) I suppose there is a version I and now a version II? Version I is listed as 90 lumens. What is the difference and if ordered today would I get the version II?
> thx



The "II" version is available exclusively from ShiningBeam. It features a Q5 emitter and 2 levels


----------



## sol-leks (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone have both the rc-29 and rc-c6 to compare them? I have the rc-29 and I'm just wondering if its worth getting an rc-c6 too, since I really like this light.


----------



## taschenlampe (Jan 29, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Anyone have both the rc-29 and rc-c6 to compare them? ...


 

The RC-C6 on RCR123 (16340) is remarkably brighter than the RC-29.

tl


----------



## sol-leks (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool gonna definitely get one then. I'm assuming its still a good deal brighter on regular cr123s too? If and when I get it, I will probably use it in 2xAA form with either eneloops or lithiums.


----------



## taschenlampe (Jan 29, 2010)

Trident1 said:


> ... When a neutral XP-G comes out and into this light:thumbsup:


 
Don't expect too much - aspherics work best with XR-E’s.
 
tl


----------



## sithjedi333 (Mar 31, 2010)

What's the runtime and approx lumen output with 2xAA on Hi and Medium?

Thanks.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 31, 2010)

I have no accurate way of judging but I'd estimate 140-150 lumens. It seems like it puts out more light than my inova and fenix E20 and less than my quark mini 123 on high. Its hard to eyeball bc of the vastly different ways they put out light.

I'm not sure about runtime, sorry.

Oh also, I have the WW version.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sol-leks,

Thank you, from what I read on other threads, you're the expert on this configuration.

In terms of runtime, I'm looking for at least 4-6 hours on low. I don't care as much about blasting light and want something to fall back on if need be. I know there are no hard numbers, but would you say it would fit this criteria?

Thanks!


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 31, 2010)

I just charged up some eneloops, so I will try and do a rough time test for you and get back. Lots of people ask for runtimes on this light so I guess its about time someone actually try it.

Been running just over an hour now with no problems. It has gotten slightly warm but nothing that feels serious.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*



Painful Chafe said:


> All the money spent on those you could have gotten an A9 or DBS with a aspheric head.


 

They aren't flood to zoom are they?


----------



## sithjedi333 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, that is dedication! lovecpf



sol-leks said:


> I just charged up some eneloops, so I will try and do a rough time test for you and get back. Lots of people ask for runtimes on this light so I guess its about time someone actually try it.
> 
> Been running just over an hour now with no problems. It has gotten slightly warm but nothing that feels serious.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 31, 2010)

So I guess that was a little dissappointing, at approx 3.5 hours the light started flickering. I took the batteries out and put some alkies in and the flickering stopped. Also put the eneloops into the charger which showed they were totally empty, so I guess that is how it lets you know the batteries are about to die. I wasn't sure if it was broken or something.

So basically it seems to give 3.5 hours on its lower mode and I would assume 2.5-3 hours on its higher mode since they are very close. I'm pretty sure the eneloops I used were fresh, I charged them like a week ago I think. I was hoping for a little more runtime than that. It is one of the few bad things about this light that the modes are so close. 2-3 hours on high is fine, some might even say too much, but 3-4 hours on low is a bit too little. as you said, 5-6 hours on low would make much more sense.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sol-leks,

Thanks so much for doing this. It's such a versatile light! Hopefully Shiningbeam can develop a version with a lower low.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 31, 2010)

Def.

I personally love the concept behind this light. I wouldn't mind seeing another manufacturer come out with a 75 dollar version of this light with all the perks like better anodizing and a glass lens, better modes and UI, etc etc. Also I think a 2xcr123 version of this light could be killer.

I was actually also testing out the throw last night and it is quite impressive. I'd say I could see the beam about 200 yards away on the side of a building and saying I live in nyc and it is nowhere near dark here that isn't bad at all.


----------



## yatsunil (Mar 31, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Def.
> 
> I personally love the concept behind this light. I wouldn't mind seeing another manufacturer come out with a 75 dollar version of this light with all the perks like better anodizing and a glass lens, better modes and UI, etc etc. Also I think a 2xcr123 version of this light could be killer.
> 
> I was actually also testing out the throw last night and it is quite impressive. I'd say I could see the beam about 200 yards away on the side of a building and saying I live in nyc and it is nowhere near dark here that isn't bad at all.


 
Check out the Romisen RC-C8 that I mentioned in the flood to throw thread. It can take 2xCR123 and has 3 modes. Actually maybe wait for Bryan at Shinningbeam to come up with a RC-C8 II


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 31, 2010)

yatsunil said:


> Check out the Romisen RC-C8 that I mentioned in the flood to throw thread. It can take 2xCR123 and has 3 modes. Actually maybe wait for Bryan at Shinningbeam to come up with a RC-C8 II



OOOH! I saw that mentioned somewhere, but I thought it was something fake off of ebay. If it is in fact real I am definitely stoked for it.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 1, 2010)

Are there any modders out there who can swap in a 3-stage board?


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 1, 2010)

How is the AA version? 
Hows the build quality compared to Fenix?


----------



## sol-leks (Apr 1, 2010)

The AA version is also very good. Romisens are some of the best built budget lights, but they are not as good as fenix's


----------



## taschenlampe (Apr 14, 2010)

sithjedi333 said:


> Are there any modders out there who can swap in a 3-stage board?


 


The problem is that there is no 2- or 3-mode board without Strobe/SOS with 15mm 
diameter – at least I can’t find one …

tl


----------



## TDO (Apr 14, 2010)

yatsunil said:


> Check out the Romisen RC-C8 that I mentioned in the flood to throw thread. It can take 2xCR123 and has 3 modes. Actually maybe wait for Bryan at Shinningbeam to come up with a RC-C8 II



I mailed Bryan about the RC-C8 II and he said that he already has it but put not on his page. In the next few days it should appear on his homepage ...


----------



## geek1 (May 10, 2010)

Anyone bought an RC-C8 from Bryan yet? Wondering if the lens is still as bad as the ones sold by KD (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/268261)


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 7, 2010)

How do you take off the lens from RC-C6?

Mine seems to stick in quite firmly, is it glued?!


----------



## geek1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tuikku said:


> How do you take off the lens from RC-C6?
> 
> Mine seems to stick in quite firmly, is it glued?!



No, it's not glued. Just put some pressure on the lens with your fingers and turn it counterclockwise. Once you have unscrewed the lens and it's retaining ring you can pop the lens out of the aluminum ring.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 15, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> I'm assuming its still a good deal brighter on regular cr123s too? If and when I get it, I will probably use it in 2xAA form with either eneloops or lithiums.


According to this Chinese review, using an RCR123A will make the RC-C6 II Q5 about 50 percent brighter: 12,350 lux at 1m vs. 8,670 lux. 

I've found a 1-mode version. It is claimed to reach 180 lumens, which would make it somewhat brighter than the 2-mode. But judging from the voltage range given in the specs, I don't think it will run well on a nonrechargeable (3V) CR123A.

This RC-C6 variant claims to have 2 modes plus strobe...and a glass optic. Another variant is said to have a glass lens and a Q3 emitter, but doesn't mention modes.


----------



## xlanc3 (Aug 16, 2010)

how much lumens is the flashlight putting out? Is the flood mode good?


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 16, 2010)

The flood mode is pretty amazing imo. In my guesstimation, at about 10 feet this light puts out a 15 foot diameter circle of light that is perfectly smooth.

Lumens is much harder to calculate because this lights output is so much different from other lights. If I had to guess I'd say somewhere between 120 and 150. Sorry that is a pretty big range though.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: ShiningBeam Romisen RC-C6 II - Impressions*

I try not to think of it...

With all the $$$ I spent on my flashlights past, present and future, I could've bought a Ferrari F430 Spyder 



Painful Chafe said:


> All the money spent on those you could have gotten an A9 or DBS with a aspheric head.


----------



## Ecolang (Aug 17, 2010)

xlanc3 said:


> how much lumens is the flashlight putting out? Is the flood mode good?



I reckon my Q3 version is putting out of the order of 100-130 lumens on high - I'd be happy to say 100+ lumens and about half that when zoomed to tight focus.


----------



## e_dogg (Aug 18, 2010)

xlanc3 said:


> how much lumens is the flashlight putting out? Is the flood mode good?


 
The output of my RC-C6 II NW (neutral white) seems to be very close to the output of my Romisen RC-N3 WW (warm white) with 2xAA cells and Jetbeam Jet-I Pro II on high.

The flood to throw really is nice on the RC-C6. The beam is very even and very bright for the flood and, as Sol-lek mentioned, at about 10 feet the flood is super wide - the 15 foot estimate is pretty accurate. And the flood light is bright enough to be useful.

However, there's not much difference between the two brightness modes. And it's weird to turn the whole light off and on to switch between the two after the half-press my Jetbeam requires to switch modes.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 18, 2010)

It's true that the multiple modes offered on most of the shiningbeam lights is a bit lacking. However, it's a pretty small con.


----------

